# Faint line - please help!



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Today is my testing day after my first IVF. I did the hosp. HGc test this morning and we got a pink line but it is very faint. To test I did a 'Predictor', which showed up negative, and then a 'Clearblue' which again gave a very faint positive. I don't know whether to be elated or worried - could it mean a 'chemical pregnancy' or a non-viable one because it is so faint or should I stop being a moaning minny and be pleased?
Any advice very very welcome
Thanks,
Ruth


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there RuthH

I am not a nurse but from my understanding a line no matter how faint means you are pregnant. It is not really possible to judge the viability of the pregnancy by the colour of the line, the clinic's blood tests will do that. 

Of course you have fallen into the age old trap of using multiple tests.You sometimes do get different reslts and you cannot compare lines. Basically 2 tests say you got a positive so let me say Congratulations.  

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

A positive is a positive!! For reassurance, you could retest in 3 days with just one brand, perferrably the hospital or predictor and you should see the line is darker and much clearer to see. If it is then the hormone has gone up and all is well so far, if the line stays faint then it could be indicating an early miscarriage.
Good luck! 

Ruth


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for your responses. Have just trotted dowm to the clinic where they had a look at the test and they reckon it's fine and I've been booked in for a scan at 7 weeks. They gave me another tesy for tomorrow to make sure and I've just done a clearblue digital whih v. clearly said the word 'pregnant'. OMG!!
Ruth


----------

